# Hard disk failure imminent.



## draclan12 (Jul 4, 2008)

Today I turned on my computer and on the bios screen read this:


```
Maxtor SMT37S0330AS: Hard disk failure is imminent.
Please back up your hard drive and have it replaced!
```
Note: Not sure that 'SMT37S0330AS' is correct, I wrote it down real quick.

So then I go and see if I can back up my data, but when I try to navigate to some folders it says this error:


```
<folder path here> is not accessible.

The request could not be preformed because of an I/O device error.
```
Some folders are accessible, but when I try to copy the files in them, to another hard drive, I get this error:


```
An unexpected error is preventing the operation. Make a note of his error code, which might be useful if you get addition help to resolve this problem:

Error 0x8007045D: The request could not be preformed because of an I/O device error.
```
So then I go and check my permissions on that file and it says that I only have 'Read & execute' and 'Read' permissions, so I go and try to enable full control. When I check the 'Full Control' box and click 'OK' and then 'Apply' to apply it, it gives me this error:


```
Unable to save permission changes on
<file name here>

The request could not be preformed because of an I/O device error.
```
So I go and check if I am an Administrator, so I go and click manage other user accounts, on the user account page, and I see that I really am an Administrator...









See?​
So, in a nutshell, my hard drive will die and I can't back up my data.

Operating System - Vista SP1
Broken Hard drive - Maxtor SATA II/300 Internal Hard Drive, 750GB, 32MB Cache.

Please, any help is appreciated, I really don't want to lose 200GB+ data.

By the way, it doesn't really say "<folder path here>" or "<file name here>", it says the actual folder or file name.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

One of the first things I do when trying to save data is to attempt to make an image of the drive. You do this using imaging software like acronis true image, paragon hard disk mgr, etc. If you are successful making an image, you can then mount the image and copy whatever you want.

Is this a system drive or is it a data/backup drive?


----------



## draclan12 (Jul 4, 2008)

crjdriver said:


> One of the first things I do when trying to save data is to attempt to make an image of the drive. You do this using imaging software like acronis true image, paragon hard disk mgr, etc. If you are successful making an image, you can then mount the image and copy whatever you want.
> 
> Is this a system drive or is it a data/backup drive?


Yes, I use it as a data drive.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

BTW it does you little good now however you see why we stress backups soooo much. With an image backup of the drive, you simply install a new drive and restore the image. Good to go in <30min including installing the drive.

We have a saying. "Data you do not have at least two copies of is data you do not care about"


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OK, since it is not a system drive. I would attempt to make an image of the drive and store it on your system drive, external, NAS, network, etc.


----------



## draclan12 (Jul 4, 2008)

crjdriver said:


> OK, since it is not a system drive. I would attempt to make an image of the drive and store it on your system drive, external, NAS, network, etc.


Well, the thing is, that I got this new hard drive because the drive that is my system drive was getting full, so I transferred the data from the system drive to the data drive. And, I have added on to that hard drive a whole lot data, so I don't know if it'll fit on there...


----------



## draclan12 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmm.. I just noticed this thread here - LiNK.

And the tread links to this website, LiNK, and the 2 responders to that thread say that the solution there works, which is the erase all the system restore points, should I do it?


----------



## nessyguin (Oct 20, 2006)

No . Those threads are about failed attempts to back up a drive in Vista . Your issue is a failing hard drive before you even get to Windows .


----------



## draclan12 (Jul 4, 2008)

nessyguin said:


> No . Those threads are about failed attempts to back up a drive in Vista . Your issue is a failing hard drive before you even get to Windows .


True, what do you suppose I should do, before it's too late?

[Edit] But the error in that link, is the same error I am getting - Error 0x8007045D


----------



## nessyguin (Oct 20, 2006)

My understanding of the error address is that it's referencing a physical location on RAM and as such could be caused by any circumstance . Regardless , your first priority has to be to save what you can so only access the drive when you have the means to copy files over .Crjdriver's advice is best , if you have the means , but above all dont run the drive unnecessarily .


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It is really up to you. How much is your data worth to you? If it is worth enough, then buy or borrow another hd to attempt to recover files.

You might even ask at work. They may let you use a server or NAS to store an image. Note if you do not want to buy imaging software, acronis has a trial version you can download. Do check to see if the trial is fully functional before downloading. If it will not let you restore an image, then it is not worth downloading.


----------



## draclan12 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks with all your help, I will try my best and see what I can do.

I will respond again if I have more problems or if I solve it. 

Thanks! =]


----------



## draclan12 (Jul 4, 2008)

I just started up my computer today with XP (I'm dual booting) and my files are there and and everything is accessable, but when I turn on my computer, it still gave the warning in the bios...

I will back it up now, but could the error be faulty?


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

The error is probably not faulty. If I were you, I would limit access to the drive as much as possible until you are ready to back up, which is now.

The more you try using the drive without backing it up, the more likely another failure will occur, maybe permanent. Once you have the data imaged, if the drive is still under warranty, send it back to Maxtor for repair/replacement.

FYI, Maxtor has a free imaging software, MaxBlast 5. It should be on the disc that came with the drive, if not, its available from the Maxtor/Seagate website.


----------



## draclan12 (Jul 4, 2008)

parasolution said:


> The error is probably not faulty. If I were you, I would limit access to the drive as much as possible until you are ready to back up, which is now.
> 
> The more you try using the drive without backing it up, the more likely another failure will occur, maybe permanent. Once you have the data imaged, if the drive is still under warranty, send it back to Maxtor for repair/replacement.
> 
> FYI, Maxtor has a free imaging software, MaxBlast 5. It should be on the disc that came with the drive, if not, its available from the Maxtor/Seagate website.


I see.. Well, I am backing up the hard disk and I am hoping that Maxtor will replace or fix it, because I do have 3 year limited warranty..

Do you think I should like format the hard disk before sending it to them?

I will also check out MaxBlast and see if that can help me.

Thanks!


----------

